# Most interesting AU/NZ Hops...other than Nelson Sauvin and Galaxy?



## BreathingHeat (1/11/14)

I'm on the hunt for another exceptional, PUNGENT southern hemisphere hop variety. Love love love Nelson and Galaxy. 

Ones that I have found to be just okay, nothing special:

Motueka
Stella
Pacific Gem (great in a tripel)
Wimea

Are there any others that are close to as interesting as Galaxy or NS? 

Thanks


----------



## Mardoo (1/11/14)

Nothing earthshaking here, but NZ Cascade is THE BOMB! I far prefer it to US or OZ.

Riwaka (aka: D Saaz) has many incredibly passionate fans. Almost all of it goes to the commercial brewers. Haven't had a chance to use it because it can be hard to find.


----------



## Spiesy (1/11/14)

I've made some good beers with Vic Secret.

Australian Cascade is always good. 

Not a fan of NZL hops in general, to be honest. Although I haven't tried their Cascade, from memory.


----------



## paulyman (1/11/14)

Currently have a galaxy/topaz ipa cc'ing in my new chest freezer. Smells and tastes good so far. The topaz seems to give it some stone fruit or lychee type flavours.


----------



## vr4king (1/11/14)

Pac Gem.......give it shot I like it many dont


----------



## Not For Horses (1/11/14)

Enigma is pretty good but I'm not sure it's widely commercially available yet.
Ella is probably my favourite hop right now but you've already said no to that one.
Vic Secret is kinda similar to galaxy. Sort of.


----------



## philmud (1/11/14)

I love summer, it's not pungent, at all, but it's a lovely hop with some great apricot flavours going on.


----------



## DU99 (1/11/14)

few of my beer's have topaz as bittering hop..rakau hop i did a beer with it..NOT AGAIN


----------



## Spiesy (2/11/14)

paulyman said:


> Currently have a galaxy/topaz ipa cc'ing in my new chest freezer. Smells and tastes good so far. The topaz seems to give it some stone fruit or lychee type flavours.


Next to ferment for me is a ANZUS cube. All NZL malt, San Diego Super Yeast and Aussie hops - Cascade, Topaz and Ella. 

Very interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## yum beer (2/11/14)

I've bottled an Endeavour Amber clone last week, Topaz and Summer, tasted great out of the fermenter.
Looking forward to cracking one in a few weeks, the commercial offering is a beauty.


----------



## Markbeer (2/11/14)

as Prince Imperial says. Summer for huge flameout then chill. Apricot and melon. Nice hop.


----------



## dcan6303 (5/11/14)

Would Ella & Galaxy go well together? Thinking about a late hopped all australian pale ale.


----------



## MrChoat (5/11/14)

I used Vic Secret in place of galaxy in the past.

It was nice, not as fruity as galaxy but still lots of aroma and made a very easy drinking pale ale.


----------



## BilBrewing (5/11/14)

Second vote for Riwaka and another vote for Summer.


----------



## Barry (5/11/14)

I am happy with a Summer Topaz Galaxy combo that I have used a couple of times. Topaz not to be dry hopped. Galaxy best if not too much used for bittering addition.


----------



## lukencode (5/11/14)

Summer is nice in a saison. Had an american wheat with galaxy and ella that was pretty good too.


----------



## Blind Dog (5/11/14)

Not that it helps the OP, as its not pungent per se, but I've found Sylva to be interesting. Similar to Czech Saaz and at least some of the German noble hops in flavour and aroma, but with higher AA so you need less. The times i've used it as a dry hop (only twice so far) I haven't had the grassy / fresh cow pat notes I've had with Czech Saaz, which is a good thing IMO. Can't say I've picked the 'freshly sawn timber' given in the official description although there are definately woody tones. Beers brewed were a pale ale (where it was part of a mix) and a faux lager (by itself).

(edited: note to self, read OP not just thread title)


----------



## paulyman (5/11/14)

Barry said:


> I am happy with a Summer Topaz Galaxy combo that I have used a couple of times. Topaz not to be dry hopped. Galaxy best if not too much used for bittering addition.


My Galaxy/Topaz IPA is dry hopped with both, still CC'ing at the moment, I guess when I try it out of the fermentor I'll find out why it shouldn't be dry hopped with Topaz?


----------



## Barry (5/11/14)

It could be great. Hopco advise not to use it for dry hopping, grassy.


----------



## Hutch (5/11/14)

Another vote for Riwaka.

My best brew ever was an APA with Amarillo & Dsaaz (Riwaka), about 6 years ago, when you could still get it.
I havn't seen it available to homebrewers for at least 4 years.


----------



## MrChoat (5/11/14)

Hutch said:


> Another vote for Riwaka.
> 
> My best brew ever was an APA with Amarillo & Dsaaz (Riwaka), about 6 years ago, when you could still get it.
> I havn't seen it available to homebrewers for at least 4 years.


Just read this and got intrigued about riwaka. 

Craftbrewer has them in stock, but at $16 for 90g and no bulk sales, they'd want to be worth it.

How would you describe the flavour, and what style of beer is it best in? I want to try make a pilsner next, would these suit?


----------



## HBHB (5/11/14)

Riwaka
Wait-iti
Motueka
Topaz
Vic Secret
Ella
Summer
NZ Cascade
Super Pride for a bittering hop

New kid on the block, Engima is looking good for light fruity fans for (maybe) next season, though it's going to be limited

There's lots of new aroma varieties in the pipeline but it all takes time to develop the breed, then sufficient to market, then a couple of years to develop a demand.

They're all good when you use them in the right brew


----------



## manticle (5/11/14)

I've not been keen on many nz fruity hops but riwaka did it for me.
Mr choat - more suited to apa/ipa. If you come across any though, I'll be the first to express surprise.


----------



## MrChoat (5/11/14)

manticle said:


> I've not been keen on many nz fruity hops but riwaka did it for me.
> Mr choat - more suited to apa/ipa. If you come across any though, I'll be the first to express surprise.


Alright then, if its as good as you say I'll have to believe you. I'm gonna get some from craftbrewer, if they have any. Their websites usually up to date, looks like they have pellets.

If not, I have a mate coming back from kiwiland shortly, and his wife is staying for a few months, might try to get a couple down that avenue.

Edit:

Found riweka at brewers coop Auckland, at 80/kg.
Unsure if they post to aus. If they don't I may have to get some sent via friends.

Are there any customs limitations I need to know about?


----------

